# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Koh Samui (Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

Koh Samui là một đảo thuộc tỉnh Surat Thani (hay Ko Samui). Đảo này nằm ở ngoài khơi bờ đông Kra Isthmus ở Thái Lan, gần thị xã Sura Thani trong đất liền. Đây là đảo lớn thứ 3 Thái Lan với diện tích 228,7 km² và dân số trên 50.000 người (năm 2008).

Đến với đảo Ko Samui, du khách sẽ ngỡ như mình đang lạc vào chốn thiên đường. Đảo Ko Samui có những bờ cát trắng trải dài, nước trong xanh như pha lê và trở nên lấp lánh dưới cái ánh nắng chói chang của mặt trời, bên cạnh đó còn có cả những bãi san hô đủ màu sắc. Nơi đây đã trở thành điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Thái Lan và thu hút rất nhiều du khách.

*Đi khi nào?*

Ko Samui có hai mùa mưa nắng rõ rệt. Thời tiết lại khá nóng, nhiệt độ trung bình vào khoảng 30 độ C. Chính vì thế mà từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2 cùng với tháng 8, 9 là những tháng thích hợp nhất mà du khách có thể thoải mái đi du lịch ở hòn đảo này bởi nhiệt độ vào những tháng này rất dễ chịu, không có nóng như những tháng khác.

Từ tháng 3 cho đến tháng 6 là thời điểm nóng nhất trong năm, nhiệt độ tăng đến khoảng 35 – 36 độ. Còn tháng 10 và tháng 11 là những tháng có mưa nhiều nhất, tuy nhiên nếu so sánh với những vùng khác của Thái Lan thì Ko Samui không có mưa nhiều lắm. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất để đi biển ở đảo Ko Samui là từ tháng 3 đến tháng 9.


Ngoài ra ở hòn đảo này có có tổ chức nhiều lễ hội lớn, đủ sức thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến tham gia. Một trong những lễ hội lớn nhất trong năm chính là Tết năm mới thái (Thai New Year), thường được gọi là tết Songkran, được tổ chức vào ngày 13 tháng 4 hằng năm. Vào ngày hội này, mọi người sẽ cùng tham gia nghi thức tạt nước nhau, đó là lễ té nước. Nếu không thích thì những cuộc diễu hành, yến tiệc được tổ chức trong dịp này chắc chắn cũng sẽ làm cho bạn thích thú. Còn lễ hội âm nhạc Ko Samui là một trong những lễ hội âm nhạc lớn nhất ở Châu Á và thường được tổ chức vào tháng 9 cho đến tháng 10.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Từ Tp.HCM, du khách sẽ đi máy bay của hãng Vietnam Airlines để sang thủ đô Bangkok của Thái Lan, rồi từ đó sẽ có chuyến bay đưa du khách đến sân bay ở đảo Ko Samui. Tổng thời gian của hành trình này là khoảng từ 5 đến 9 tiếng đồ hồ. Để biết thông tin cụ thể, du khách có thể vào website của Vietnam Airlines (Vietnam Airline Portal) để xem chi tiết.

Đến đảo Ko Samui, du khách có thể thuê xe gắn máy hoặc xe đạp ở Na Thon, Chaweng, Lamai hoặc ở những khách sạn ở trên đảo. Luật giao thông ở Thái Lan cũng bắt buộc người lái xe môtô phải đội mũ bảo hiểm giống như Việt Nam. Vì vậy bạn nhớ đội nón khi chạy xe nhé. Giá thuê xe một ngày khoảng 150 Bat. Nếu thuê lâu hơn thì bạn cũng nên trả giá đi né.
Ngoài ra ở đảo Ko Samui còn có những chuyến xe Jeep Suzuki để cho du khách thuê và tự tay mình lái xe đi tham quan. Giá khoảng 1500 Bat một ngày.

*Đi những đâu?*

Bức tượng Phật lớn nằm ở khu vực phía Đông Bắc của hòn đảo là một trong những điểm thu hút nhiều sự chú ý kể từ năm 1972. Công trình này cao 12 mét, được xây dựng nằm trên một ngọn đồi nên từ đằng xa du khách đã có thể trông thấy được bức tượng này. Tuy có nhiều khu cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm ở khu vực xung quanh nhưng toàn bộ khu vực vẫn mang nét trang nghiêm của tôn giáo. Chính vì thế mà đến đây du khách buộc phải mặc quần dài, áo không hở hang mới được vào tham quan. Điều đó cũng nhằm bày tỏ sự kính trọng với những vị sư tu ở đó cũng như tín ngưỡng của người dân địa phương.


Cũng nằm ở khu phía Đông bắc của hòn đảo và gần với bức tượng Phật lớn là ngôi chùa cổ Wat Plai Laem. Đến đây du khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vô số những công trình thú vị và những bức tượng Phật đầy màu sắc ở trong chùa làm cho ta bỗng nhớ đến vùng đất Phật ở đất nước Ấn Độ.


Nằm trên đỉnh cao nhất của hòn đảo này, cách mặt nước biển khoảng 600 mét có rất nhiều nhà hàng lớn và những điểm ngắm cảnh thú vị. Ở trên đó ngày trước có một vị sư đã một mình thiết kế và xây dựng một khu vườn độc đáo mà người dân thường gọi là “khu vườn kỳ diệu” (Magic Garden). Ngài đã tự tay mình đào một con kênh lớn và trang trí toàn bộ khu vườn bằng rất nhiều bức tượng do chính bàn tay Ngài chế tác. Dọc theo con đường chính giữa Nathon và Lamai, du khách có thể thấy có một con đường dẫn thẳng lên đỉnh đồi. Nếu bạn muốn kết hợp với những chuyến tham quan khác thì có thể thuê xe máy và chạy lên đỉnh bằng những con đường mòn nhỏ chạy dọc theo con đường chính dẫn lên đỉnh. Sẽ có rất nhiều điều thú vị đang chờ đón du khách, tuy nhiên bạn nhớ đội mũ bảo hiểm khi chạy xe nhé.


Còn ở khu vực phía Nam của Lamai, bạn có thể thấy hai hòn đá to lớn mà người dân địa phương thường gọi với cái tên Hin Ta và Hin Yai – có nghĩa là “đá ông” và “đá bà”. Sở dĩ có tên như thế vì hình dáng của 2 hòn đá này trông khá giống với bộ phận sinh dục của người nam và người nữ. Xung quanh khu vực đó cảnh vật rất là đẹp, nước ở đó rất thích để cho bạn xuống bơi lội.


Du khách còn có thể đến tham quan chùa Wat Khunaram cách phía Tây Lamai khoảng vài kilomet. Điều mà thu hút nhiều du khách đến đây tham quan đó chính là nhục thể của một vị tăng đã mất nhưng mà vẫn còn được bảo quản nguyên vẹn. Thế danh của của ngài là Loung Pordaeng và ngài đã mất vào năm 1977. Theo truyền thuyết kể lại ngài đã ngồi tọa thiền ở đây và sau đó viên tịch. Nhiều người theo đạo Phật tin rằng chính vì khả năng tham thiền nhập định của ngài đã giữ cho cơ thể còn được nguyên vẹn cho đến ngày hôm nay.


Ngoài ra, đảo Ko Samui còn có rất nhiều thác đẹp. Trong số đó, nổi tiếng nhất là thác Na Muang I và II. Đến thác thứ nhất, từ đường lộ du khách chỉ phải đi bộ khoảng vài trăm mét, còn đến thác thứ 2 du khách phải đi theo đường mòn đến 30 phút. Nước ở đây khá là lạnh, tuy nhiên dòng chảy của thác này đã tạo ra rất nhiều hồ thích hợp cho du khách xuống bơi lội. Để đến đó, du khách có thể đi theo con đường chính từ Nathon đến Lamai.


Ngoài ra, ở khu vực phía Nam của thị trấn Nathon còn có thác Hin Lad. Từ con đường lộ, du khách sẽ đi bộ khoảng 3km đường mòn là sẽ đến được ngọn thác này. Nơi đây trở nên rộng hơn và ấn tượng nhất là vào mùa mưa.


Ở khu vực phía Tây của đảo Ko Samui, du khách sẽ thấy một cụm đảo nhỏ đó chính là khu công viên quốc gia Anthong. Những bờ biển yên bình và khu thiên nhiên hoang dã đã biến nơi đây thành một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn. Ở hòn đảo chính của công viên là Ko Wua Talap, bạn thấy đỉnh núi cao nhất ở trong vùng. Bạn có thể đến điểm tham quan ở trên đỉnh núi cao 430 mét chỉ sau khoảng 1 gờ đi bộ. Bơi lặn, tham quan những vùng phá là một trong những hoạt động thú vị ở công viên này. Bộ phim The Beach nổi tiếng đã từng quay ở khu phía Bắc của công viên. Từ Samui du khách có thể đi tàu đến công viên này, thời gian là khoảng 90 phút.

Còn ở khu vực Tây Nam của đảo Ko Samui, bạn có thể bắt gặp những con rắn lớn nhất ở trên đảo và xem những màn trình diễn của những con rắn này. Những con rắn Hổ Mang nổi tiếng sẽ làm những trò để phục vụ du khách tham quan.
Đấu trâu cũng là một hoạt động thu hút nhiều sự quan tâm của du khác. Ngày xưa người dân nơi đây thường tổ chức đấu trâu và cá độ bằng tiền thật. Đầu trâu đã trở nên rất phổ biến trong cộng đồng người Thái. Cuộc đấu diễn ra ở một khu đất rộng lớn, hai chú trâu sẽ chiến đấu theo bản năng tự nhiên của mình. Cuộc chiến kết thúc khi 1 trong 2 con bỏ cuộc tìm đường chạy trốn.


Ở đảo Ko Samui, du khách có thể đi xem phim ở rạp hát duy nhất trên hòn đảo này. Rạp chiếu phim nằm bên trong trung tâm thương mại Tesco Lotus. Nơi đây thường xuyên trình chiếu những bộ phim nổi tiếng và mới nhất của Hollywood cũng như phim của Thái. Những bộ phim nước ngoài thường chiếu bằng 2 phiên bản, một bộ nói tiếng Anh và bộ còn lại nói tiếng Thái. Vì vậy bạn hãy hỏi kỹ khi mua vé nhé.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

_Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái Lan là đồng Bat. Kí hiệu là B. 1B đổi được khoảng 477 VNĐ._

Thái Lan không phải là một nước có vật giá cao, vì thế đi du lịch ở đảo Ko Samui không tốn nhiều tiền như những nước khác. Nếu tiết kiệm, một ngày bạn chỉ tốn khoảng 500B, tương đương khoảng 240.000 VNĐ. Với chừng ấy tiền, bạn đã có thể có những bữa ăn đơn giản, nhà nghỉ và phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Nếu uống bia, tham gia tour, đi xe đường dài hoặc thuê xe thì bạn sẽ tốn từ 600B đến 1000B một ngày, tương đương 286.000 – 477.000 VNĐ.

Ở đảo Ko Samui, du khách có thể đổi tiền ở thị trấn Na Thon, Chaweng hoặc Lami. Ở đó có vài ngân hàng có hệ thống ATM. Ngoài ra trên đảo còn có nhiều điểm đổi tiền khác, du khách muốn nhanh chóng thì có thể đến đó để đổi.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## anhduc83

Đảo này đẹp... các bạn nên đến

----------


## dung89

haha cái pic khe đá kia mình mới xem xong trên face nay lại nhìn thấy đúng là duyên quá nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------

